# Not a single lily of the valley after 2 months 5 star rating



## Mini Buckaroo (Jul 26, 2020)

As the title says. On May 19th I got the 5 star rating and maintained it ever since. Now a little over 2 months later I still haven't gotten a single lily of the valley. Are there more players not getting the lilies? 

They only spawn on cliffs, right? How far off the cliff? Cause the first 2 tiles from my cliff are flowers and a (1 tile wide) river. Is this preventing them from spawning?


----------



## MayorBenjamin (Jul 26, 2020)

I think they only grow on the first tile on top of the cliff as I haven't had any grow further back than this


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 26, 2020)

I've only had the lilies spawn near the cliff and I'm saying here the first tile near the cliff, so the flowers you mentioned may interrupt it!


----------



## Nami (Jul 26, 2020)

Yeah, that's probably preventing it. I've only ever had them spawn right on the tile the cliff actually is.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 26, 2020)

only ever had one spawn and it was on tier 3 of a cliff.


----------



## Mick (Jul 26, 2020)

I've had several spawn on every layer of cliffs, and always right at the edge. Took a while for all of them to show up, but the first one was instant for me ^^


----------



## sunset_succulent (Jul 26, 2020)

all of mine spawned on the front edge of the  cliff, both being tier two and three, on the very first tile.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 26, 2020)

Lilly of the valley (or Jacob's Ladder in NL) only grew on the cliff sides. So make sure you don't have a ton of stuff dropped on the edges of your cliffs.


----------



## Freetimmyandtommy (Jul 26, 2020)

I get about one a week. Always on the first tile of a cliff.  Remove those flowers you have there and you’ll probably get one within a week.


----------



## Loriii (Jul 26, 2020)

I usually have mine spawning on the third tier cliff.


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 26, 2020)

I don't have a third tier, so my one and only flower spawned on my second tier/first cliff


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jul 26, 2020)

As everyone else here is saying, I have heard they only appear at the edge of the cliff (the first tile). This has been true of all of mine. So if you have flowers along all your cliff edges then likely they cannot grow.


----------



## John Wick (Jul 26, 2020)

I've gotten over 40 and have nowhere to put them.

I wish we could store flowers.

I mean.. we can shove sharks in a drawer but not a plant.


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 26, 2020)

I have them on 2nd and 3rd levels. As pp they are always at the edge within first tile. 

Just found out that you can store butterflies


----------

